# 6 month old and ears are floppy HELP?



## Abel Shepherd (Apr 8, 2013)

Abel is 6 months old and his ears are a little floppy can someone tell me if they will go fully up or if i should tape/glue them?


----------



## Gus_94 (Mar 25, 2013)

glue them try tear mender 
you still have enough time

best luck!!!!!!!


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Just be patient. They will get there!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure why people worry about ears before the pups are a year old?


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Be patient. They look like they are standing just not very firm yet. Lots of bully sticks and things to chew on. 
Good luck


----------

